# Finished building my CNC table



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

Hi everyone! Hope all are well today.

I just finished building my CNC table.

My female, "Gigi" Rottweiler was checking it out because it is something new.

Next is to get the monster up and running.

Should happen some time this week.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That looks most excellent. Loving the storage underneath, and the mobility


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Ditto. Very sharp.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

I unpacked the CNC and redirected some wiring into the direction I wanted. 

I will move the computer over to it's new home and hopefully bring this baby to life tomorrow.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

I wanted locking wheels on it so it can be moved if needed, they are a 300lb capacity and work pretty good. 

I will have an electrician here next week to install a couple breakers and outlets. 

I need the CNC repositioned on the table. I tried to move it myself and it must weight at least 400 pounds. Whew!!!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

kcortese12 said:


> I tried to move it myself and it must weight at least 400 pounds. Whew!!!


Close; the website says 136kg (300 lbs.) Still heavy by yourself!

Good looking table with plenty of room.

David


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

This is the 6090 the work area is 24 x 36.


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

Very nice CNC setup. Workbench is well done. Have you thought about a dust shoe? Your shop looks so clean.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

kcortese12,
Super job. Looks well planned and easy to use. Great that it is mobile too. You are going to really enjoy this with all the storage underneath. Even pup is eyeing this, thinking about a new bed for me.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Table looks great, can't wait to see what you make.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

I will use a zip tie to hold the vacuum hose to the spindle, and I will velcro some clear vinyl around the frame to help with dust flying around. 

It works pretty good.

I do not like dust shoes because it's a pain in the butt changing tools and setting "0" on the work piece. 

Plus, I like to see what's going on with the carve.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

I connected the CNC to my computer.

I can jog it around just fine, but can't get the darn spindle to start.

I have the pump all set up and is working fine.

I have a Chinese CNCEST unit.

They sent me a useless video on how to unlock the spindle.

The emergency stop button is NOT engaged either.

I was hoping for a nice smooth start up, but, of course it isn't.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

I am still a newbie at this stuff, and am learning as I go.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Karen have you tried setting the "Spindle Mode" switch to manual? When it is set to "Manually" you should be able to push the "Run" button, then adjust the speed using the knob. If it is set to "PC" then you have to have a cut file loaded and when that file is run then the spindle should start running and speed will be set by the controller from settings output when saving the design file. Make sure you use the correct Post Processor.

Did that solve the problem?


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

I will try again in the morning. Thanks for the help.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

I have the spindle working. YEAH!!

Now to run a simple job as a test.


----------



## maddog (Feb 28, 2010)

You're probably using Mach 3 to control this machine, so make sure you have it set up properly under the spindle setting. You also need to type in a Speed (bottom right hand corner marked Spindle Speed. Type in say 15000 then enter) into Mach 3 before your system can start/stop your spindle. If you need it I can send you an XML file for Mach 3 that is for that very machine as I set up one for a client of mine. Also Make sure you have a legit version of Mach 3 as the one sent with these machines are normally bogus. If that machine has limit switches it makes it easier to home the machine. If not, your box probably already has the holes for the switches, but are covered with a sticker.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

I Use the spindle manually with the knob.

I will be purchasing a Mach3 license because I was told By arcsoft the one that came with this machine is counterfeit. 

I am having a lot of trouble getting a job to run correctly. I have tried almost everything. 

I also read that the control card could be bad. 

I will be contacting Vectric in a few days, perhaps they can help me figure things out.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Might as well get Mach 4.

Most everything that comes with those Chinese machines is pirated. Buyer beware!!


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

If she buys Mach4, she'll likely need a new controller, as I'm not aware of any Chinese controllers that work with Mach4.



> I am having a lot of trouble getting a job to run correctly. I have tried almost everything.
> 
> I also read that the control card could be bad.


It's extremely unlikely that the control card is bad. If it were, the machine wouldn't work at all.

You're issues are most likely due to Mach3 setup issues, or just no knowing how to setup and run a job in Mach3. You mentioned the Mach3 post processor did not work, but it's used by tens of thousands of people.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

That control card will not run Mach4.

My customers that have these Chinese machines are using the "Mach2_3_Arcs_inch.pp" post processor and they also use their spindle with PC control so it is turned on and sets the speed by the toolpath output from your design file. If you have the tools set up in your database with the correct spindle speed for each tool (or edit the speed for a special job) then when you run the file Mach3 uses that to set the speed automatically. If it seems to be high when running a job you can use the slider in Mach3 to lower the speed.

Vectric will probably only answer questions about the design software.


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

MEBCWD said:


> That control card will not run Mach4.
> 
> My customers that have these Chinese machines are using the "Mach2_3_Arcs_inch.pp" post processor and they also use their spindle with PC control so it is turned on and sets the speed by the toolpath output from your design file. If you have the tools set up in your database with the correct spindle speed for each tool (or edit the speed for a special job) then when you run the file Mach3 uses that to set the speed automatically. If it seems to be high when running a job you can use the slider in Mach3 to lower the speed.
> 
> Vectric will probably only answer questions about the design software.


I use Artcam/Mach3 and found running Mach3 at 80% is best.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

Cncest said:


> I use Artcam/Mach3 and found running Mach3 at 80% is best.


Thanks. I will give Artcam a shot. I design in VCarve Pro, wonder if I can pull a VCarve file into Artcam.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

ArtCAM and V Carve Pro are basically the same software. Both do basically the same thing, and the founder of Vectric used to be one of the developers of ArtCAM.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

I paid a lot of money for Vcarve Pro and intend on still using it.


----------

